# coradora fry care



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

My Cory's keep laying eggs on the side of my aquarium. I was thinking about trying to hatch and raise some of them the next time they spawn. But I had a few questions before I tried.

1. Should I leave the parents in my main tank and remove the eggs after they are laid, or should I move the parents into a breeding tank?

2. Where can I get the stuff to feed the fry? Like micro worms?

3. How long will it take for them to be big enough to put into my main tank?

also anything else that anyone can think of that would be helpful would also be appreciated. This will be my fist time trying to breed any kind of fish other than guppies, so im trying to get some info so I can try to do it right the first time.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How to Breed Tropical Fish: How to breed and raise Cory Catfish
This was posted in Authur7 post on how to breed corys by Tike.I don't have any experience so I hope this helps.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

What kind of cories are these? What has happened to the eggs in the past? What other fish are in the tank?

I've had a couple of spawns of the dwarf cory hasbrosus, but not regular sized cories. The hasbrosus were in a tank with guppies and neither the cories nor the guppies bothered the eggs (which I never even noticed) or the subsequent fry. And these were tiny, tiny fry! Since I was feeding a live bearer food for the guppies, it was apparently small enough for even these fry to eat. By the time I actually realized the cories had spawned, I had various sizes of fry, from some looking like they had just hatched to others already looking like mini adults. So for this cory, in the particular set up I had, there was nothing I had to do differently. Just maintained the water changes and feeding schedule. 

Your results will vary, I guess, depending on tank mates and type of cory. I've used frozen baby brine shrimp for angel fry, if that will help also. Good luck.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok here is how I worked everything out with mine. I left the breeding group of cories in the main tank and removed the eggs as I seen them. I know some people who remove the adults and put them in a breeding tank and then remove the after they have laid eggs but since I never took the time to "stimulate" spawning(it just happened) this was not the best option for me. Ok so I would remove the eggs from the glass/plants/decor and put them into a separate container with a heater and a sponge filter. It is best to try and get the eggs into a position to where they get really good flow from the filter outflow to battle against fungus. Another way to fight fungus is to use hydrogen pyroxide, methelyn blue, or shrimp. Any eggs that stay white need to be removed since they are not viable and will fungus over. The viable eggs will turn amber to a light brown and should hatch on day 3ish into tiny fry. I feed my fry tiny amounts of frozen bbs 3X's a day, siphoning the uneaten food before adding more food each time. I also feed them decap bbs, golden pearls, and microworms. I keep my fry/juvies in the separate tank for at least a month and then put them in a tank with smaller fish. Around month 3 is when I feel comfortable to return them to the tank with the adults. You can get cultures of microworms and other goodies from other hobbiests or here is a good website where I order my cultures-- Products | The Bug Pantry.


----------

